# Reheat fish?



## pacanis (Oct 16, 2007)

Last night I went to take one frozen orange roughy filet out of a food saver bag only to realize that the two filets in the bag were stuck together. I guess from now on I will wrap the frozen pieces separately....
Anyway, I resealed the bag and stuck it in the fridge, so tonight I will be cooking two large filets for myself with the intention of only eating one. I intend to season them and cook them on the grill (no breading).
Can the other one be reheated and eaten tomorrow?  I've never had leftover fish before and don't know if I can just nuke it whole or maybe cut it into chunks and heat it in some butter..... Maybe do something different in the preparation tonight to the one filet?  Maybe it will only be good on a roll with a lot of catsup ?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 16, 2007)

No problem. Reheat gently tomorrow and enjoy.

You can put a cople of pats of butter on the whole filet and heat it in the microwave.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 16, 2007)

Cool. Thanks a lot. I was worried about texture.
And it would be too spicy for the dogs


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 16, 2007)

I enjoy cold fish sandwiches with leftover fish.  Afraid of over cooking when reheated .  Sometimes I just put it in a bun and nuke it for 30 sec., yum.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 16, 2007)

You could slightly undercook the filet that will be a leftover. Then when
you nuke it, you don't end up with exceptionally overcooked fish!


----------

